# Rocks Barbque Stoker 2 Wifi



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have this unit to control their pit? I was reading though the manual and I'm confused if you have to have an Ethernet cable connecting from the stoker to your network router at all times in order to change it via wifi. Can you not connect to the stoker by itself without having to have that Ethernet cable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Uhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Ha Sorry Guess that's a little confusing. Let me try to simplify, do you have to have the stoker connected to a network router in order to change settings though your phone/tablet?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I use a BBQ Guru.....it's not their WiFi enabled model, but it does work like a charm!


I've done several long smoke, butts using the Guru, and all have come out great.
I set the thermometers where I want them, go to bed, wake up, pour a cup of ambition, peak out the window and see my temp is still where I set it and then wait for the beep signaling my butt is ready.


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

Don't own one, but planning to get one. From the little bit that I read, it should be controllable through apps on your phone, once you have it on your wifi network. Have you checked out their website? From what I remember, they post plenty of instructions and demos of various apps there.

If you search the Big Green Egg Forums for Stoker, you'll find plenty of tips and discussion there as well. http://eggheadforum.com/


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

So this is foreals?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Cooked a brisket last night, in my slumber, using the Guru
Now, 2 pork butts going.

The Guru doesn't fail.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> Cooked a brisket last night, in my slumber, using the Guru
> Now, 2 pork butts going.
> 
> The Guru doesn't fail.
> ...


Nice! I almost went with the Guru but stoker was a little cheaper than the wifi guru, I think they call it the CyberQ now. I read up on my problem and it seems like I just have to hook it up to the router just one time and your wireless after that. I'm going to see if I can do it this afternoon.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

inventurous said:


> Don't own one, but planning to get one. From the little bit that I read, it should be controllable through apps on your phone, once you have it on your wifi network. Have you checked out their website? From what I remember, they post plenty of instructions and demos of various apps there.
> 
> If you search the Big Green Egg Forums for Stoker, you'll find plenty of tips and discussion there as well. http://eggheadforum.com/


I totally forgot about this website, Thanks!

The Stoker 2 is back ordered right now, looks like a guy out of a garage just makes them. Supposedly you can control two or more pits off the same unit, or expand it up to 5 probes if your just operating one fan.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Spots and Dots said:


> I use a BBQ Guru.....it's not their WiFi enabled model, but it does work like a charm!
> 
> I've done several long smoke, butts using the Guru, and all have come out great.
> I set the thermometers where I want them, go to bed, wake up, pour a cup of ambition, peak out the window and see my temp is still where I set it and then wait for the beep signaling my butt is ready.


 Funny today to read about the BBQ Guru. I don't have a Guru, but we cooked in the KCBS sanctioned Shotgun Fred BBQ Showdown in Huntsville this weekend. It is in honor of Fred Pirkle , the man who invented the Guru. He donated $25MM to Sam Houston State Univ. in his will. The showdown is a non profit which funds scholarships to SHSU students. Very cool.


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

I was up there also and judged. There were a lot of big teams there. Were the judges kind to you?


----------

